# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Tìm người kiểm tra,sửa chữa,cài đặt biến tần

## GunSrose

E có lô biến tầng SLL , đủ loại bác nào thầu dc fần test và set dc nguyen lo pm giúp hoac call rieng giúp ah
Dt : 0933550989-Trung mài , cho e cái Địa chỉ ở sg e qua làm việc trực tiếp

----------


## Thaihamy

Có cái nào 1 ph 7,5kw và 15kw ko

----------


## Mới CNC

Hà Nội có chỗ nào không các bác ơi.

----------

